# nintendo ds browser with supercard ds one and Ez-flash IV



## pjotrvdh (Sep 24, 2008)

hi, i have a problem with my super card and the Nintendo ds browser.
when i want to open the Nintendo ds browser i get the following


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> memory expansion required.
> press POWER of touch the checkmark to power off, then insert the memory expansion you received when purchasing you copy of the nintenod ds browser.



in slot 1 i have the supercard ds one with 2 gb micro-sd and in slot 2 i have the EZ-flash IV with 2gb mini-sd

how can i make the browser work?


----------



## Sephi (Sep 24, 2008)

The EZ Flash IV has no RAM, and if you did get a pak with RAM, you need a patch for the browser


----------



## pjotrvdh (Sep 24, 2008)

Sephi said:
			
		

> The EZ Flash IV has no RAM, and if you did get a pak with RAM, you need a patch for the browser




alright, then where can i get a patch for the browser to work with my supercard ds one?


----------



## ozzymud (Sep 24, 2008)

no no... your Slot2 device does not have any ram built in... you'd need something that does... i use an old SuperCard SD

*Edit:* Cards with ram you'd need (from DSLinux site)
Device     Onboard RAM
Supercard SD/CF/Lite (NOT Rumble)     32MB
M3 Perfect (NOT Pro)     32MB
M3 DS Real GBA Expansion Pack (NOT Rumble RAM pack)     32MB
G6 Lite     32MB
EZ-V 3-in-1     16MB
Opera Expansion Pak     8MB


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Sep 24, 2008)

Didnt you read what sephiroth wrote? He said you can use the brower with a ezflash 4.


----------



## pjotrvdh (Sep 24, 2008)

ozzymud said:
			
		

> no no... your Slot2 device does not have any ram build in... you'd need something that does... i use an old SuperCard SD



witch gba flashcard does have ram memory?


----------



## pjotrvdh (Sep 24, 2008)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> Didnt you read what sephiroth wrote? He said you can use the brower with a ezflash 4.



if i can use the browser with a ez-flash 4 then how come it doesnt work with the cards that i have?


----------



## ozzymud (Sep 24, 2008)

Sephi said:
			
		

> The EZ Flash IV has no RAM, and if you did get a pak with RAM, you need a patch for the browser



@Sir-Fritz - I did read what "Sephi" wrote... i assume sephiroth? i read it as ezf4 has 0 ram... and if pjotrvdh did replace it with a card that does have ram.. they would need to patch the broswer to run it (i think my acekard did that on the fly?)


@pjotrvdh - witch gba flashcard does have ram memory?  look up a few posts


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 24, 2008)

Why is this posted in Site discussions, suggestions & forum help?


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Sep 24, 2008)

ozzymud said:
			
		

> Sephi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, but i was actually talking to OP, as i made my post 1 minute later i never even saw yours till just then.


----------



## ozzymud (Sep 24, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Why is this posted in Site discussions, suggestions & forum help?



heh.. i didnt even notice where i was.. i was jus trying to help...

can a mod please move this? possibly NDS - Game Help, Hints and Tips ?


----------



## pjotrvdh (Sep 24, 2008)

ozzymud said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so correct me if i am wrong, but the slot 2 card that i have can never work with the nds browser?

i also have a supercard cf for slot 2. does that one work? and do i have to insert a cf card? because that one really sticks out and annoys me


----------



## ozzymud (Sep 25, 2008)

Look at the list i posted... look up a few posts (click here)

The Supercard SD CF or Lite should work, NOT the Rumble, these have 32MB ram.

I dont know if the Supercard CF will work without a card in it... If i boot my Supercard SD, it errors on boot with a message: 

*write protect lock, Please turn off GBA*

Dont know if the CF version is the same, would guess it is... no harm to try though.


----------

